# Metro Vancouver Chinatowns 溫哥華唐人街



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chinatown in Vancouver, British Columbia, is Canada's largest Chinatown. Centred on Pender Street, it is surrounded by Gastown and the Downtown financial and central business districts to the west, the Downtown Eastside to the north, the remnant of old Japantown to the northeast, and the residential neighbourhood of Strathcona to the east.

Chinatown remains a popular tourist attraction and is one of the largest historic Chinatowns in North America. However, it experienced decline as newer members of Vancouver's Cantonese Chinese community dispersed to other parts of the metropolitan area.










https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chinatown,_Vancouver


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170409_115006 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115032 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115052 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115155 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115211 (2) by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170409_115225 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115358 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115401 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115405 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_115413 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_0373 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_0375 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_113718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_113747 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_113757 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170409_113909 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_113927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_114033 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_114119 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_114125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Rauth98 (Sep 25, 2019)

How long until its all empty condos?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

This thread is about Chinatown, not condo.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170409_114306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_114341 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170409_114531 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4074 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4075 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4076 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4079 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4080 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4090 by City Of Rain, on Flickr

IMG_4102 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4103 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4104 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4105 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4106 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4109 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4110 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9846 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9847 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9848 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9849 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Vancouver's Chinatown  :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170624_101427 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170624_101456 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170624_101505 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170624_101851 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

20170624_101904 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

20170624_101916 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4699 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4700 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4701 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4702 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4703 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4705 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4710 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4709 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4714 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4715 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4716 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4719 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4720 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4722 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_4723 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4724 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4725 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4726 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4727 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_4728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2963 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2964 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2965 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2970 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2971 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2972 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2973 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2974 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2975 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2976 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2977 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2978 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2980 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2981 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2982 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2983 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2984 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2985 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2987 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2988 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5317 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5318 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5319 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_5320 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7037 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7038 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7046 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7055 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7058 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7060 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7062 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7063 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7064 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7066 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7067 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7068 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9614 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9617 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Vancouver's Chinatowns


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9618 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9620 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9627 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9718 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9720 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9721 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9601 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again from Vancouver's Chinatowns


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
China Town by Kyle Soucy, on Flickr
vancouver by Aija Liepina, on Flickr
Millenium Gate by amelia, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 506 231 East Pender Street Vancouver-15 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 506 231 East Pender Street Vancouver-1 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 506 231 East Pender Street Vancouver-2 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9602 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2996 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2997 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2998 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2999 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

